# Small paint chip, Felt-approved fix?



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

So this past weekend I was cleaning my z85 after a messy ride (lots of leaves and crap here on the roads right now) and I noticed my water bottle rubbed a small hole through the paint, and down to the aluminum on the down-tube, right in the middle of the California state decal. 

I never realized my bottle could be touching the other tube, and I've never noticed wear there before - I think some road grit or something may have gotten between the bottle and the frame and rubbed there as I was riding

Regardless, what would be the best way to "seal" this so the paint doesn't chip, and the alu doesn't oxidize? Can I use clear nail polish, which my g/f has at home? Would automotive clearcoat be better?

It's such a small hole and in a place where no one will really ever see that I'm no so worried about it, but I'd like to keep it from getting worse!

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and just used clear nail polish. I guess that worked!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Wait...that's not the way this is supposed to work!


Ha, yeah I just went ahead and did it after finding nail polish listed in Felt's own FAQ as a way to fix/seal paint blemishes. Worked fine!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!

Wait...that's not the way this is supposed to work!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

JogBike said:


> Is there anything in colored nail polish that would preclude using it instead of clear to cover chip marks?


Not that I could tell based on my research yesterday. I just didn't want to deal with trying to match up the color.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

*Colored nail polish versus clear*

Is there anything in colored nail polish that would preclude using it instead of clear to cover chip marks?


----------

